# Mississippi meet up



## mjperry

Would anyone in Mississippi like to have a Dis Meet up?


----------



## JnTa2

Biloxi here! I'm in!


----------



## ToddyLu

MJ you can count me in...big time...from P'Goula.  I am also going to send this to Saintstickets, a Disser in Petal.  I will also send to other Gulf Coast Dissers I know.....time to partay!!! and talk some Disney!!!!


----------



## ToddyLu

Ok I have sent a PM to a few folks and also email to some local Dissers here...any idea when this would take place.  Todd and I are headed to WDW 10/26-11/2.


----------



## saintstickets

Sign me up coach!  I'm in from near Hattiesburg in the big city of Petal.


----------



## mjperry

Where can we hold it?


----------



## ToddyLu

I don't mind driving to H'burg.  We have had meets at pizza places, McAllister's, local seafood place, my house ....  I alsd have a Disser friend who runs and owns a bakery in D'Iberville....she offered her place by email....so I would have to check with her.  My parents live just off 49 in Saucier, 10 miles north of Gulfport...so I could get back from H'burg and stay with them.


----------



## eyor44

Me, Me, Me!!!!!!! I'm in. I miss you guys and would love to share my recent adventures on the high seas with Mickey and gang. 
I'm in Picayune but willing to drive.


----------



## mjperry

H'burg sounds great.


----------



## ToddyLu

H'burg is fine with me.  If anyone on the Coast wants to ride with me just send me a PM.  I do not mind driving my car.  MJ when do yu want to have this little Shin-dig?  and Where??  Can you suggest a place?  Woohoo looking forward to meeting more Dis peeps!!


----------



## ToddyLu

I can do 10/13 or 10/20 if Saturday is good for everyone.  What about 6 p.m. ?  I am open in November too.  I can talk about my trip 10/26-11/2.


----------



## mjperry

Where can we meet?


----------



## saintstickets

10/20/12 there is a home football game for USM so it might be crowded (that is if they start playing better!)


----------



## mjperry

Well they lost again tonight so....


----------



## penni520

I would love to meet other Dis from MS. If anyone is going to the World next year. 12/7 - 12/14, 2013 Look me up. I will be staying at AOA.


----------



## saintstickets

Any progress on when & where we will meet?


----------



## ToddyLu

How about we meet at a McAllister's in Hattiesburg.  We can get a couple of tables in back and visit.  I can do it most weekends in Nov also.  Say around 6 p.m. on a Sat night.

I would be happy to have others ride with me.  We could maybe meet somewhere on 49 in Gulfport.  I do not mind driving and have enough room for four comfortably--five if you like your neighbor.

Ok I have come up with place and time....when folks?


----------



## eyor44

The 17th is out for me. I can do the 3rd, but would be late, coming from Picayune. 10th or 24th works for me. 24th is Thanksgiving weekend and Hattiesburg may be crazy with shoppers. November 10th?


----------



## saintstickets

November 10/11th is not ideal for me.  We have family in town from out of town and will go to the Saints game on the 11th.  Other than that, just about anytime will be great.  To quote a member of the Blue Collar Comedy group, "Let's get er done!"


----------



## mjperry

Hattiesburg will be crazy with shoppers for sure, but if we stay away from them maybe we will be ok.


----------



## mjperry

ToddyLu said:
			
		

> Ok I have sent a PM to a few folks and also email to some local Dissers here...any idea when this would take place.  Todd and I are headed to WDW 10/26-11/2.



How meant local dis folks do we have.


----------



## Hyonlyf

I can probably do Hburg on Sunday the 14th of Oct, driving back from Jackson to coast. Daughter goes to USM so I can visit her too.


----------



## ToddyLu

I know 6-7 die-hard fans who might join us from down here.  We would have about 8-10 people when we would meet.  Eyor44 will have to show everyone her planning book  

How about 11/24??  That works for just about everyone in looking at responses.  

Nov 24th, 6:00, McAllisters, Hattiesburg.  Is there a McAllister's on Hardy St.?  or 49?.  Haven't looked it up on Google--just seems it would appeal to almost everyone.


----------



## saintstickets

ToddyLu said:


> I know 6-7 die-hard fans who might join us from down here.  We would have about 8-10 people when we would meet.  Eyor44 will have to show everyone her planning book
> 
> How about 11/24??  That works for just about everyone in looking at responses.
> 
> Nov 24th, 6:00, McAllisters, Hattiesburg.  Is there a McAllister's on Hardy St.?  or 49?.  Haven't looked it up on Google--just seems it would appeal to almost everyone.



There are 2 McAllisters.  One is on Hardy St and the other is off US Hwy 98W.  The time is fine with me but some might have problems being that it is Thanksgiving weekend.  Just let me know.


----------



## TinksThree

ToddyLu said:


> I can do 10/13 or 10/20 if Saturday is good for everyone.  What about 6 p.m. ?  I am open in November too.  I can talk about my trip 10/26-11/2.



*You're at Disney those dates?  We will be there Oct 27-Nov 1!  I cannot wait!!!* 



saintstickets said:


> 10/20/12 there is a home football game for USM so it might be crowded (that is if they start playing better!)



*   It is homecoming and Marshall is coming to town so I suspect it being at least a little crowded for those reasons....not for the game itself though! 

I am here thanks to saintstickets! This sounds great to me! I am in Jackson but happy to drive to the 'Burg!*


----------



## mjperry

Who's up for October 10th also anytime you guys want to take in a Disney movie let me know, but be aware I will be wearing my lynard.


----------



## mjperry

We can even do pin trading, but I can't part with my orange bird of figment pin


----------



## ToddyLu

Well none of us can do 10/10 ...but 11/10 will be fine.  But , I want to meet Saintstickets and his wife and he says he can't really make it that weekend.....

What if we make it like the first weekend after NYE or something.  I mean we are trying to organize a state meet and due to games and holidays the next two months will be bad.

We can use this spot to chat it up and have other people join us.

Anybody up for January 2013--plenty of time to plan.


----------



## mjperry

I'm ready anytime, we should create a Facebook page maybe.


----------



## ToddyLu

See that is a problem for me since I do not have a facebook, twitter or pintrest account...I am a dork.


----------



## mjperry

Well it's time get the technology train bus lol


----------



## saintstickets

ToddyLu said:


> See that is a problem for me since I do not have a facebook, twitter or pintrest account...I am a dork.



But you record a kick-a** cd!!!


----------



## ToddyLu

What a nice compliment Saints!   Yes I should join the techno train but it is kinda creepy and I like being a Disney Freak Enigma.  Do I really exist?  Or am I a 400 pound man eating chips in a basement in Yonkers?  

Come to the Mississippi DIS meet to find out, folks....


----------



## mjperry

How did you know? Lol


----------



## mjperry

So when would everybody like to gather?


----------



## saintstickets

Judging from all of the responses, it looks like the first available dates for all that have responded would be the Saturday after Thanksgiving (11/24) but there were some that were worried about holiday shoppers.  Is everyone open to Saturday, December 1st?  Can I have a show of hands?


----------



## mjperry

I'm good on both


----------



## ToddyLu

Dec 1 is fine with me!!


----------



## ToddyLu

Just sent email to my Gulf Cost Dis friends to see what they think about the date.  Hopefully they will want to come with me.  I will also PM the other folks that answered this thread.


----------



## mjperry

Does anybody like Mexican?


----------



## ToddyLu

Thought you would never ask....sure!!!  Might make for an interesting ride back home, ole.


----------



## mjperry

Well we will make sure you are ok before you leave.


----------



## ToddyLu

That is mighty brave of you   Eyor 44 says that the date works for her of 12/1.  I say it is a go if others agree.


----------



## eyor44

Yep, as ToddyLu just posted, Dec 1 works for me.


----------



## RobertLC

I'm in Long Beach!


----------



## ToddyLu

Hellloooooo Long Beach!!  I am in Pascagoula.


----------



## eyor44

RobertLC said:


> I'm in Long Beach!





ToddyLu said:


> Hellloooooo Long Beach!!  I am in Pascagoula.



And I am in Picayune.


----------



## mjperry

Laurel here


----------



## mjperry

For some reason Keep get text telling this page has updates, but I can't seem to  see them in the app. will somebody please inbox me.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RobertLC

mjperry said:
			
		

> For some reason Keep get text telling this page has updates, but I can't seem to  see them in the app. will somebody please inbox me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I had the same thing happen to me, then the notification email disappeared.


----------



## mjperry

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

Seems like the problem was with the Dis app after i logged out and logged in it seems to now work.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

Spoke to soon, seems like the update alerts are only faux messages.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

So what dates are good?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

Ok still getting the phantom updates.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ToddyLu

Got back this afternoon.  I vote for the first weekend in Dec??  Anybody...Bueller?...Bueller?.


----------



## saintstickets

ToddyLu said:


> Got back this afternoon.  I vote for the first weekend in Dec??  Anybody...Bueller?...Bueller?.



YOU'RE BACK!!!!  Woohoo....can't wait to hear about your trip.  As for the meetup, 12/01-Saturday works for me.


----------



## ToddyLu

That's it then.  We will do it 12/1-6 p.m. in Hattiesburg on Hardy Street or elsewhere for Mexican food

Who second's or third's this vote???


----------



## saintstickets

I'll second....others?


----------



## mjperry

Mexican sounds good, how meany people do we have?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RobertLC

Would there be no way to do it for lunch so this that drive wouldn't be driving at night to go home?


----------



## mjperry

Sure lunch is good for me, I'm game for whatever.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

If eveyone that has Facebook would please post or inbox you contact and or Facebook info please.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ToddyLu

FOr those of us who do not Facebook...lunch would be a great idea.  I am in !!


----------



## mjperry

Yes lunch would be great, I was just asking so I could better keep in contact .

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RobertLC

We're going. I will be there with my wife and 2 daughters.

Has the restaurant been settled on yet?


----------



## ToddyLu

What age are your girls and I will bring them a little something Disneyish.  If you could PM me with their names I could personalize it ....no pressure though...I realize thisi is the Internet.  Anyone elso bringing Younglings??

Lets finalize this folks and get the word out!!


----------



## RobertLC

ToddyLu said:
			
		

> What age are your girls and I will bring them a little something Disneyish.  If you could PM me with their names I could personalize it ....no pressure though...I realize thisi is the Internet.  Anyone elso bringing Younglings??
> 
> Lets finalize this folks and get the word out!!



Thanks for the offer! PM sent. 

I know there's a Mexican restaurant behind the mall that was good the last time we ate there. Not so sure what other places there are, Hattiesburg changes frequently between visits.


----------



## TinksThree

I am definitely planning on being there. I have an out of town conference that week and that's the only concern I have! I think it would be so fun to meet fellow Mississippi Disers!


----------



## saintstickets

I guess where we meet would depend on how many are coming.  Since I live in the Hattiesburg area, I can do whatever we need to find us a place if everyone is okay with that.  Let's get a head count to begin with.  If you are willing, either PM me (or email to saintstickets@yahoo.com) with how many are coming and we'll go from there.


----------



## mjperry

Saintstickets I know in Hattiesburg we have some good places, I'm trying to think if something with. Disney or close to a Disney fell.
I say  Rocket  city Dinner, but the food when I went was not that good. what do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 1stvisit0909

mjperry said:
			
		

> Saintstickets I know in Hattiesburg we have some good places, I'm trying to think if something with. Disney or close to a Disney fell.
> I say  Rocket  city Dinner, but the food when I went was not that good. what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



How cool! I'm in Jackson, to bad I didn't see this sooner. Hope y'all have fun.


----------



## TinksThree

Just saw in Facebook Rocket City Diner is closing as if November 12 so that would be out!  I am not sure of other places in Hattiesburg but friends have recommended Coopertown.


----------



## mjperry

I just saw that, i have never been to coopertown


----------



## mjperry

You can still come


----------



## saintstickets

mjperry said:


> I say  Rocket  city Dinner, but the food when I went was not that good. what do you think?



I agree...Rocket City Diner is not that good and is probably why they are closing.

I assume most people will be coming in on US49 so the restaurants easily accessible are - 

Sakura (Japanese)
Glory Bound Gyro Co (Greek - previously called Old Athens Grille)
LaFiesta (Mexican)
Villie's (Subs/sandwiches/burgers)
Bakers Burger Co (Burgers/hot dogs)
McAlisters Deli (Subs/soup/sandwiches-Just off US49 on Hardy St)


There are many, many more along US98 and downtown but I was just trying to make it easy to find.  If those strike anyone's fancy let me know.  If not enough interest, I'll expand the options.  If everyone wants something more upscale, let me know that as well.


----------



## RobertLC

Villie's is a good sandwich place and I think they have a back room.

McAllister's is always a good sandwich, salad, etc.

Baker's Burger Company is decent. Kinda like a 5 Guys burger place, same concept.

Mexican is always old, don't think I've been to that one.

If other kids are coming, need to make sure the place has something kids will like.


----------



## mjperry

Goldpost is also good button kids area, not sure when five guys opens.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RobertLC

Meant to say that Mexican is always good, not old like autocorrect made it.


----------



## mjperry

Lol I hate auto correct

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ToddyLu

Once ya'll meet me...you will be able to tell I AM NOT a picky eater.  

Ya'll decide and I will be there.  I ate at La Fiesta here last night--I wonder if it is the same folks?


----------



## TinksThree

*I loved the old Rocket City Diner back in my college days.  The new one I never got to visit since DH banned me...I won't go further on that except it was "business"! 

The list saintstickets had also reminds me of college and game days!  I think I have eaten at most of those.  Downtown there is a pizza place called Bianca's (I think).  It is pretty good.  The same people that own 206, own this place.  I am not a picky eater either though!*


----------



## mjperry

Bianca's is still there and has a good atmosphere, 206 is good but it takes two dinning credits lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

La Fiesta should all be the same, they are owned by different the owner of them lives In Hattiesburg I believe. Not anything different but not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## saintstickets

Well.....we're all in agreement that most of the places are suitable but we haven't decided on anything.  This sounds like my family trips to New Orleans and trying to decide where to eat...too many choices!  

Okay, let's do it this way.  For those planning on coming on Saturday, December 1st at noon, pick 3 restaurants from the ones that have been mentioned or add a different place and number them from 1 to 3 with #1 being your first choice.  I will take all the picks and then average them to see which choice wins out.  How does that sound?


----------



## RobertLC

1. La Fiesta
2. Villie's
3. McAllister's - has a sandwich exactly like one served at Earl of Sandwich in DTD.


----------



## ToddyLu

I agree with Robert...in the same order.  Ole'...

So look how bout I do it this way...hey guys I am going to be at La Fiesta at 12:00 Dec 1...hope you can join me...


----------



## ToddyLu

All planners and no action


----------



## RobertLC

We will be there!


----------



## RobertLC

Correction. 

My mother passed away about 3 hours ago. We're now on our way to Enterprise to make arrangements. 

We most likely wont be able to make this meet-up. 

Sorry.


----------



## saintstickets

RobertLC said:


> Correction.
> 
> My mother passed away about 3 hours ago. We're now on our way to Enterprise to make arrangements.
> 
> We most likely wont be able to make this meet-up.
> 
> Sorry.



I'm so sorry Robert.  Our prayers are with you and your family.  Be safe.


----------



## ToddyLu

Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  I am so very sorry....Lucretia


I dont think any of us have been in a big hurry to organize this--how do others feel about waiting until Robert can join us.  He has been a big part of this thread until now and was looking forward to it as I was...but... It just won't feel quite right.  If you guys want to proceed I will of course be there...missing Robert and his family.


----------



## pigget74

I just came across this thread and read it all.  First I wanted to say, Robert I am very sorry for your loss.  Praying for you and your family.  Second, I would love to be included.  If others are bringing their kids I would like to bring my youngest 2.  We are going back in May and presenting the kids with the trip at Christmas.
I am Heather Scott Adams on facebook.


----------



## saintstickets

ToddyLu said:


> I dont think any of us have been in a big hurry to organize this--how do others feel about waiting until Robert can join us.  He has been a big part of this thread until now and was looking forward to it as I was...but... It just won't feel quite right.  If you guys want to proceed I will of course be there...missing Robert and his family.


That's fine with me...anytime would be okay and the more the merrier.  Perhaps until after Christmas/New Year's?



pigget74 said:


> I just came across this thread and read it all.  First I wanted to say, Robert I am very sorry for your loss.  Praying for you and your family.  Second, I would love to be included.  If others are bringing their kids I would like to bring my youngest 2.  We are going back in May and presenting the kids with the trip at Christmas.
> I am Heather Scott Adams on facebook.


Welcome Heather!  Glad to know someone else from the Pinebelt is looking in.  Consider yourself included!!


----------



## ToddyLu

I knew you would understand Bill...it just feels right to wait on him and his family.

Yes, Folks are bringing the kids.  Robert like me lives on the Gulf Coast so I am sure that is more of a family outing for them.  

Hey Heather!! PM me the ages of your children and I will bring them a surprise.  Ask Saintstickets..he knows I am friendly


----------



## ToddyLu

OK gang let's start planning the new date


----------



## jpmandan

ToddyLu sent me a PM about this thread. Thank you.
 I would like to know when and where Y'all will have a DIS meet. We are kinda busy right now. I'm in a play "A Christmas Story" at Biloxi Little Theatre.  November 30  December 2 &
December 6  8, 2012 I'm Santa, and its my first play.


----------



## ToddyLu

So do you have a white beard??  Sorry had to ask, DH has a Santa tummy ( which I love)...I sent you another PM.  I think we will wait on Robert in Long Beach to join us so we will do it after the holidays...sounds like that might work out better for you, too.  Children are invited too.


----------



## ToddyLu

OK everyone, how about 1/12/13?


----------



## TinksThree

*I think 1/12/13 should be fine for me!  The change works since I was juggling a lot for this Saturday.  

So sorry for your loss Robert!
*


----------



## RobertLC

ToddyLu said:
			
		

> Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  I am so very sorry....Lucretia
> 
> I dont think any of us have been in a big hurry to organize this--how do others feel about waiting until Robert can join us.  He has been a big part of this thread until now and was looking forward to it as I was...but... It just won't feel quite right.  If you guys want to proceed I will of course be there...missing Robert and his family.



Thanks. Didn't expect this from people I haven't even met yet. "Pixie Dust" I guess.

I'm fine with meeting whenever, don't let me hold y'all up if anyone's set on December 1.


----------



## pigget74

Robert, just realized that our trip in May will overlap your trip.  How old are your kids?  

I am hoping to make this meet, but not sure if I will now be able to. I am having shoulder surgery on December 20th.


----------



## RobertLC

pigget74 said:
			
		

> Robert, just realized that our trip in May will overlap your trip.  How old are your kids?
> 
> I am hoping to make this meet, but not sure if I will now be able to. I am having shoulder surgery on December 20th.



Mine are 9 and 4, but will be 9 and 5 on our trip. How about you?


----------



## pigget74

RobertLC said:


> Mine are 9 and 4, but will be 9 and 5 on our trip. How about you?



Mine are 18, 17, 7, and 5.  They all just had a birthday in September.  If I make the meet I will be bringing the younger 2.


----------



## mjperry

Sounds good to me.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ToddyLu

We are still meeting for a Mexican lunch right?

Can someone send me the address so I can get directions...I am sure it is easy to find....but I am blonde.


----------



## RobertLC

ToddyLu said:
			
		

> We are still meeting for a Mexican lunch right?
> 
> Can someone send me the address so I can get directions...I am sure it is easy to find....but I am blonde.



I believe we are. I think the place is on 49, across from USM, a couple of businesses past Villie's.


----------



## ToddyLu

Thanks Robert!


----------



## jpmandan

We just had our family meeting tonight for our May 26th-June 2nd trip.  We will be staying at POFQ. Now our dates might change a day or two, but as of tonight this is it.
I see pigget74 and RobertLC will be there too. We will have to meet up.


----------



## ToddyLu

I was able to book two value studios at AKV Jambo for 11/1-11/9/13   DH and I in one and my parents in the other.  So Robert, who all in your family is going?  That is great that some of you may be able to meet up from the DIS.

Saintstickets has the honeymoon to Aulani started yet?  Wishing your baby the best.


----------



## saintstickets

ToddyLu said:


> I was able to book two value studios at AKV Jambo for 11/1-11/9/13   DH and I in one and my parents in the other.  So Robert, who all in your family is going?  That is great that some of you may be able to meet up from the DIS.
> 
> Saintstickets has the honeymoon to Aulani started yet?  Wishing your baby the best.


Thanks for asking Lu...they leave Friday-12/14.  Can you believe they have not planned ANYTHING?!?!?  I have failed miserably with that girl.  

DW and I are going next year from 10/19-10/27/13.  Too bad we are going to miss each other by a week!


----------



## RobertLC

ToddyLu said:
			
		

> I was able to book two value studios at AKV Jambo for 11/1-11/9/13   DH and I in one and my parents in the other.  So Robert, who all in your family is going?  That is great that some of you may be able to meet up from the DIS.
> 
> Saintstickets has the honeymoon to Aulani started yet?  Wishing your baby the best.



Me, my wife, and our 2 daughters will be going. At that time, they will be 5 and 9.


----------



## pigget74

I feel so far behind for my trip.  I usually already have everything mapped out and I mean everything.  I have not even made the first dining reservation!  I do know that I am getting a custom cake though-for my son who is graduating in May!


----------



## ToddyLu

A cake sounds delish!  Who needs a plan on the honeymoon, Dad?  I am sure they will have a wonderful time.

Heck Saints we always seem to be on other sides of WDW or just miss each other by days.  At least I will know what you look like in person in a few weeks--yes, I remember the pics from the TRs but that isn't the same.

Todd has always wanted to get MNSSHP and MVMCP in one trip and I am hoping it works out that way.  Hopefully the last night of MNSSHP will be on our arrival day of 11/1 (Fri) and the first MVMCP will be 11/8 (Fri).  We will know for sure when tickets go on sale in May.

My parents are wanting to do the DDP again this trip while DH and I use TIW.  But the prices are getting steep.  For our trip their plan will be $889.  I think we spent about that maybe a little more on our trip last month.  I think I am going to encourage them to bring a few groceries into the villa and let us put meals on the TIW card....at least they will get what they want to eat and Daddy will feel like he is getting a discount on his beer.  I have printed out the 2013 info for them and will let them make the decision.

Ohhh, so much to discuss in January..


----------



## ToddyLu

Pigget you are just transitioning from Disney Planner to Disney Veteran.  I am sure the trip will be fine.  You are probably like me and appreciate that some of Disney remains the same so you dont have to plan quite so much....but alas...

I too shall use my Disney Excel Spreadsheet for the 2013 trip---come on park hours !!


----------



## ToddyLu

Robert I just realized that I knew who was going on your trip---I meant to ask JPManDan...yep, those blonde cells are all firing.

So JPMan who is going on your trip?  

Pigget where will you be staying on your trip?


----------



## pigget74

ToddyLu said:


> Robert I just realized that I knew who was going on your trip---I meant to ask JPManDan...yep, those blonde cells are all firing.
> 
> So JPMan who is going on your trip?
> 
> Pigget where will you be staying on your trip?



Not sure for the first 3 days, but from Wed. - Sunday we are at Beach Club Villas.  Don't flame me, but we had a great trial offer for Wyndham Resorts and decided to give it a try last year.  We almost bought points, but chose to do their trial offer "Discovery" first.  We are now trying to get rooms at B. Creek for the first 3 nights of our trip with the last of those points.  I am glad we did not make the real purchase---they have been a headache since the beginning.  I love my DVC and told them that!  If that falls through--not sure what we will do.


----------



## jpmandan

ToddyLu said:


> Robert I just realized that I knew who was going on your trip---I meant to ask JPManDan...yep, those blonde cells are all firing.
> 
> So JPMan who is going on your trip?
> 
> Pigget where will you be staying on your trip?




So far DW, DS(19), DPaw-n-Law, and Myslef. My oldest DS(20) is going to Germany this summer. My younges son may ask a friend, not sure on this. Our dining will be for 5 just incase oldest DS comes along. I can't wait!


----------



## ToddyLu

Thanks for the info JP.


----------



## saintstickets

Are we still doing this in January?


----------



## RobertLC

saintstickets said:
			
		

> Are we still doing this in January?



There's been so many posts since the date was agreed on that I think we need to have it restated.


----------



## ToddyLu

YES, we are still or at least I am still having the DIS meeting

January 12, 2013 at 12:00.  La Fiesta Mesican Restaurant Hwy 49 in Hattiesburg.

If anyone wants a ride from the coast PM me--I do not mind driving.


----------



## pigget74

ToddyLu said:


> YES, we are still or at least I am still having the DIS meeting
> 
> January 12, 2013 at 12:00.  La Fiesta Mesican Restaurant Hwy 49 in Hattiesburg.
> 
> If anyone wants a ride from the coast PM me--I do not mind driving.



looking forward to it!


----------



## ToddyLu

Glad I am not the only one checking this thread.  Can't wait....


----------



## saintstickets

10 days away until our meetup people so it is time for our own version of "Online CheckIn".  Can we get a head count now that everyone has gotten past/through/survived the holidays?  So far, it looks like 

saintstickets 
ToddyLu
pigget74
RobertLC

Any others want to confirm?


----------



## ToddyLu

Sorry stupid post....


----------



## ToddyLu

Add JeepManDan, right?


----------



## ToddyLu

Hey Saints I just PM'd everyone the details to make sure we were all at the right place and time.  I couldn't PM you for some reason and it worried me so I am bumping this to let you know I tried.  Hope to meet you and Grace Saturday.


----------



## RobertLC

Me and my family will be there!


----------



## saintstickets

Looking forward to seeing everyone.  I will bring some name tags so we can put a RL name with the DISboard name.


----------



## RobertLC

Here's what we look like.


----------



## pigget74

we will be there as well.


----------



## RobertLC

Any more photos of the attendees so we can I.D. each other when we arrive?


----------



## pigget74

I will have a nice black sling...shoulder surgery


----------



## saintstickets

DW (Grace) and I (Bill) are in the middle.  DS, DDiL, DD & DSiL will not be there.


----------



## RobertLC

saintstickets said:
			
		

> DW (Grace) and I (Bill) are in the middle.  DS, DDiL, DD & DSiL will not be there.



I approve of the USM shirt!


----------



## RobertLC

Ok, we're excited about this coming Saturday. I spent some time and made a sign to put in our car window. If anyone sees us on the way to the meet-up, give us a honk and a wave!

Feel free to print it out and put in your car window for Saturday!


----------



## ToddyLu

That is the coolest sign ever !!!


----------



## ToddyLu

I am the vivacious blonde...DH is on the left and my parents...from 2008.
I still look exactly the same and PLEASE EXCUSE THE CAT IN THE HAT shirt my father is wearing....but he is older and can wear what he wants right?


----------



## ToddyLu

I printed out my sign and I think my Mom is going to come with me...they will be going with us in Nov.  DH is going to a gun show with a friend.  My Mom is precious and very much the Southern Social Butterfly...should fit right in.


----------



## saintstickets

For those that might be interested, here is a link to a restaurant.com discount offer at the La Fiesta Brava where we are meeting Saturday...
http://www.restaurant.com/la-fiesta...ant-hattiesburg-mexicansouthwestern-pid=27938

And for those that also might be interested, here is a link to a sweepstakes that Disney is running during January that gives away a WDW vacation each day of January...
http://www.disneytimesweeps.com/


----------



## sunnylyn39402

Hi. I'm planning to join y'all Saturday. I've been quietly following this thread for the past few months, and I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## ToddyLu

I am so very glad.  Eyor44 and JPManDan will not be able to make it, but I am sure the rest of us will.  I will definitely be there even if I have to eat by myself.  But my MS Dissers wouldn't do that to me....


----------



## ToddyLu

Do you guys think we should call ahead or anything???


----------



## RobertLC

ToddyLu said:
			
		

> Do you guys think we should call ahead or anything???



Might not be a bad idea.


----------



## TinksThree

*So sorry I can't make it today but I will be there in spirit! I hope ya'll have a fun meet!!  And hopefully I will not have rescheduled soccer games next time....al of this rain is killing my schedule! *


----------



## janelc

I enjoyed meeting everyone today. It made me want to join your forum. Let's do lunch again soon.


----------



## ToddyLu

I agree...I felt so comfortable with all of you and can't wait to do this again soon.  Maybe we could do it again in June and here all about everyone's May trips?  I still have my sign in the window.  

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to be there today.  Mama loved it, too.


----------



## pigget74

ToddyLu said:


> I agree...I felt so comfortable with all of you and can't wait to do this again soon.  Maybe we could do it again in June and here all about everyone's May trips?  I still have my sign in the window.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for taking the time to be there today.  Mama loved it, too.



Thank you for the CD's.  That was very thoughtful of you.  My kids have been taking turns listening to theirs.

I had a great time.  Thank you for including a late addition to this thread


----------



## RobertLC

We had a great couple of hours with new Disney friends. Let's do it again soon!


----------



## RobertLC

ToddyLu said:
			
		

> I agree...I felt so comfortable with all of you and can't wait to do this again soon.  Maybe we could do it again in June and here all about everyone's May trips?  I still have my sign in the window.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for taking the time to be there today.  Mama loved it, too.



We had fun.  The kids are playing their CDs while they're taking their baths.


----------



## RobertLC

How did the group photo turn out?


----------



## sunnylyn39402

*I had a great time Saturday! I look forward to getting together again!*


----------



## RobertLC

sunnylyn39402 said:
			
		

> I had a great time Saturday! I look forward to getting together again!



We did too! Hope we can do it again.


----------



## saintstickets

I really enjoyed meeting everyone this past Saturday.  I would like to make this a regular event.  Maybe every other month?

Here is our 1st DISmeetup


----------



## janelc

Very cool picture. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## RobertLC

saintstickets said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed meeting everyone this past Saturday.  I would like to make this a regular event.  Maybe every other month?
> 
> Here is our 1st DISmeetup



Good photo. I might play around and see if I can make an outline key image to show who is who.


----------



## TinksThree

*What a great picture!  Hopefully I can make the next one! *


----------



## pigget74

Saintstickets....just getting on disboard....I hope that you are ok!  Please let me know how you guys are.  We did not have any damaged...but 2 miles from High School----not good!


----------



## ToddyLu

Thanks so much for checking in Piggett.  I thought about you guys and hoped someone would post soon.  Let me know if anyone needs ANYTHING!!


----------



## RobertLC

Glad everyone is ok. We were in Hattiesburg one hour before the tornado hit. If we had been following our standard schedule that day, we would have been in the area of the tornado when it hit. 

Interesting story that I'll have to post tonight if anyone wants to hear it.


----------



## pigget74

I had just left corner market which is next to the Oak Grove High School that was hit.  LIterally as I was passing the high school the sirens were back on.  I made up 2 redlights to a gas station and missed a call.  Made it home--which is all of about 3 miles at most from high school.  Out of the car it sounded odd...went inside lights flickering.  Returned call and realized that I had just passed the path of the eye of the tornado before it hit within in minutes of driving by!


----------



## ToddyLu

So glad you were safe.


----------



## saintstickets

Hello all.  Finally got internet connection back so I am able to get back to important things like the DISboards!!  Grace and I are fine here in Petal.  DD and DSiL are the same.  Late Sunday afternoon we were outside looking at the black clouds and it sounded like a jet engine roaring.  Little did we know that we were about a mile from the path of the tornado.  Our power went out about 7:00pm Sunday so I went to find some gas for our generator.  While I was out, I decided to go into Hattiesburg and check on the office and our apartment buildings that are scattered around the city.  I couldn't get anywhere.  US 49 was closed where 4th Street crosses over.  I tried going down 4th and then turn on the street that runs behind Villies & La Fiesta (N 25th St) but it was blocked with downed power lines, trees and telephone poles.  I tried going down 4th Street back towards downtown and turn at N Hutchinson (by Hattiesburg High) and nope.  The baseball field was messed up but the Red Cross facility across the street was completely destroyed.  So I had to turn around AGAIN (I'm leaving out dozens of times I had to turn here, turn there, turn around, weave past this or that, etc).  Since it looked like getting to Hardy Street from this side of town was impossible, I backtracked and went down 7th Street to 38th Avenue to Hardy St (comes out at Wells Fargo bank/Starbucks/Crescent City - that intersection) and started down Hardy St back towards US 49.  I only made it a few blocks and I couldn't go any further.  I made it to just past Jimmy John's and there was an overturned truck and a stop light pole blocking the road.  Okay, I give up.  I was able to check 5 of the 6 apartment complexes but it was pitch black dark and all the downed lines were making it a bit dangerous to be riding around just after 170 mph winds from a tornado had hit!  I finally made it back home about 9:30pm.  Power had just come back on at our house and there was a 10:00pm curfew in Petal.

I was out on the road early Monday morning in the light of day and it was worse than I thought.  The devastation across a WIDE area was horrendous.  It is an absolute miracle of God that there were no fatalities.  Literally over two thousand homes were damaged or destroyed and only about 80 people were treated for injuries of any kind.  You've probably seen plenty of pictures but here are some links to pictures and a couple of videos...

http://www.hattiesburgamerican.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2013302110022

http://weather.aol.com/2013/02/10/photos-tornado-rips-through-hattiesburg-miss/#photo=1

http://www.usatoday.com/picture-gal...es-tornado-roars-through-hattiesburg/1908993/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdmTpsyQinM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5AHsjV918w

Please pray for all those affected.  Even after five 24-hour days of cleanup, it still looks like a war zone.


----------



## RobertLC

Glad y'all are ok. Have heard Villie's was destroyed. Anything else in that row also gone?

Have also heard speculation from one video that the Walmart on 98 was hit but haven't heard a confirmation.


----------



## ToddyLu

Whew, Saints, I have been very concerned...so glad you and family are OK. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## mjperry

When is the next Meetup?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RobertLC

I'm not sure. Would be cool to get together sometime as we're 73 days out from our next WDW trip. 

However as thing were with me and my family back in November/December, we once again find ourselves in a similar situation. 

5 weeks ago this past Friday, my father was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor and given 6 weeks to live, just 2.5 months after my mother died. 

My sister and I have been working to get all his affairs in order while he's in a hospice facility. I've been traveling back and forth about every other week to visit and help clean things out and get our ducks in a row. 

We have a month until final payment is due on our May WDW vacation, which we desperately need to take after the past 4 months we've been through. At time of final payment, we also have to make the decision about trip insurance depending on how the next 3 weeks go. 

Didn't mean to unload on y'all, but wanted to let you all know what's going on. We truly need all the thoughts and prayers we can get, even if it's just for him to slip quietly away without much more suffering so he can go be with my mom.


----------



## RobertLC

Well, just wanted to pop back in and give an update. 

My father passed away at 1:35pm today, March 11. 

We're on our way up there to make arrangements now. I just got back from visiting him up there 24 hours ago.


----------



## mjperry

So sorry to hear about this,  I will say a prayer for you and your family.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sunnylyn39402

RobertLC said:


> Well, just wanted to pop back in and give an update.
> 
> My father passed away at 1:35pm today, March 11.
> 
> We're on our way up there to make arrangements now. I just got back from visiting him up there 24 hours ago.



 I will be praying for your family.


----------



## pigget74

so sorry Robert.  You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## waltdavinci

I would REALLY love to be able to go to a meet here in Mississippi. Living in Jackson, and it being pretty centrally located, I feel it would be the best spot. Jackson Hilton, maybe ?


----------



## saintstickets

RobertLC said:


> Well, just wanted to pop back in and give an update.
> 
> My father passed away at 1:35pm today, March 11.
> 
> We're on our way up there to make arrangements now. I just got back from visiting him up there 24 hours ago.



My prayers go out to you and your family.  Thank God you were with him a short time before his passing.  A similar situation happened with my mother this past August when we had our trip to Aulani scheduled for the first of September.  Fortunately, as in your case, I was able to see her a day before her passing.  The trip went as scheduled and it was a much needed time away to rest, relax and recover.  Please let me know if there is anything you need.  God bless.


----------



## ToddyLu

I am so sorry for your loss.  You all will be in my thoughts and prayers over the coming days and weeks.  I am happy he is with your Mama though.  God Bless.


----------



## cinder4066

I just saw this. I'm located in gulfport and would love to join a meet. Please email me.. Tepper.chris@yahoo.com when you get the next one going and message on here just in case it goes to spam. Thanks all


----------



## RobertLC

cinder4066 said:


> I just saw this. I'm located in gulfport and would love to join a meet. Please email me.. Tepper.chris@yahoo.com when you get the next one going and message on here just in case it goes to spam. Thanks all



We're in Long Beach!

At our last meet-up in Hattiesburg, it was suggested that the next meet-up of the South MS contingent could be on the Coast. Wherever it is in the South part, we're probably up for it!


----------



## arh218

So sorry to hear of your loss. If y'all ever do another meet I would love to join!


----------



## saintstickets

Is it time to have a meet-up again?  Lots of folks will be planning trips for the May-Sept time frame.  Would you rather meet beforehand and discuss the planning or meet afterwards and hear all about it?


----------



## mjperry

saintstickets said:


> Is it time to have a meet-up again?  Lots of folks will be planning trips for the May-Sept time frame.  Would you rather meet beforehand and discuss the planning or meet afterwards and hear all about it?



What about a May Meet

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TinksThree

I should be good for May except for the 18th. Hattiesburg again or the coast ? I think I have seen both mentioned.


----------



## saintstickets

May is okay with me except the weekend of 5/10-5/12.  USM graduation


----------



## ToddyLu

Any May date is good with me.  I do not mind the trip to Hattiesburg..if people want to come down from Jackson.  Robert are ya'll willing to drive up again?  I just hate making other people drive...but we have to meet somewhere.    We will get to hear about everyone's trips.  November hours came out today on the TA site so I am plugging em into my spreadsheet.


----------



## ToddyLu

Oh heck I think I am working the weekend of the 18th so that is out for me.


----------



## waltdavinci

I would love to meet up in May. Going to WDW in July, so maybe one after that aswell.


----------



## Rhongepooh

Me, me, me!  Hattiesburg would be great because its only an hour from me!


----------



## GMaw1

My husband and I are going to Alaska July 15.  We are originally from MS but currently live in GA.  We will be celebrating our 50th wedding anniversary on this trip.  Let me know if there are others out there from Mississippi!


----------



## Rhongepooh

RobertLC said:


> Well, just wanted to pop back in and give an update.
> 
> My father passed away at 1:35pm today, March 11.
> 
> We're on our way up there to make arrangements now. I just got back from visiting him up there 24 hours ago.



So sorry for you.  My prayers will be with you.  Several years ago we lost 6 family members in the same year.  All of them lived long and full lives but the deaths so close to each other we're hard--especially on the littlest ones in the families.


----------



## saintstickets

Unless we could do something the 1st weekend in May, it appears the other weekends in May are otherwise occupied.  How does either May 4th or June 1st sound?  Hattiesburg/Coast/Jackson?  I suggest Hattiesburg only because it is central to those from I-20 to the coast.  Comments, suggestions, ideas?


----------



## eyor44

Would love to join you all if possible. I am in Picayune, so the Coast or Hattiesburg works for me.


----------



## SKTiger

I just stumbled upon this thread... I'm in Jackson, but would love to come to a meet up. Does anyone bring pins?


----------



## waltdavinci

SKTiger said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread... I'm in Jackson, but would love to come to a meet up. Does anyone bring pins?



I am in Jackson aswell. I dont bring pins though, As I only collect, not trade.


----------



## TinksThree

*Hattiesburg is more convenient for me but depending on when it is the coast could work as well!  My weekends are getting booked so fast here lately!!  I am finding time to come to the Boards a challenge! 

Good to see more Jackson folks on here!! *


----------



## pigget74

We will be in Disney for the June date.  May date is not good because of Graduation events.


----------



## saintstickets

Any suggestions for dates?  With graduation/summer coming up, I doubt we will be able to accommodate everyone but we will try.  Besides, like owning DVC, there's always the next trip!


----------



## saintstickets

Bump...ditto...
Any suggestions for dates? With graduation/summer coming up, I doubt we will be able to accommodate everyone but we will try. Besides, like owning DVC, there's always the next trip!


----------



## RobertLC

We're leaving to go on our trip the afternoon of May 21. We're busy packing and getting ready, so we're not available until sometime after our trip, probably about the time we're fully into post-Disney depression.


----------



## Bee2u

SKTiger said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread... I'm in Jackson, but would love to come to a meet up. Does anyone bring pins?



Me too!


----------



## mjperry

June

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## saintstickets

Bump!  Any interest this summer?  How was your trip Robert?  Would everyone be interested in a post that listed when our readers were going?  I'll maintain it if there is any interest.

SKTiger 10/18-10/21
saintstickets 10/19-10/27 (BCV)


----------



## SKTiger

We'll be there October 18-21!


----------



## saintstickets

SKTiger said:


> We'll be there October 18-21!



Great SKTiger!  We will be there from 10/19-10/27!


----------



## RobertLC

Our trip was great! Been away from WDW for 2 weeks and still trying to get adjusted to the real world and not let PDD sink in too far.


----------



## saintstickets

Anyone?  Bueller?  
bump


----------



## mjperry

saintstickets said:


> Bump!  Any interest this summer?  How was your trip Robert?  Would everyone be interested in a post that listed when our readers were going?  I'll maintain it if there is any interest.
> 
> SKTiger 10/18-10/21
> saintstickets 10/19-10/27 (BCV)



Going in 6 Days 1 Hour


----------



## RobertLC

Sometime in August or September would be good for us.


----------



## saintstickets

Any interest in a meet up soon?


----------



## TinksThree

I would be. We are off and on the upcoming weekends but all of October is booked!!


----------



## saintstickets

Sept 7-8th (Saints 1st home game-duh!), Aug 31st (USM 1st home game/Labor Day weekend) & Oct 18-27th (be at F&W) are the only times I cannot be there.  Anyone else interested?


----------



## SKTiger

Your schedule pretty much matches mine! Can't do anytime during a Southern home game, the Saints/Cards game and that minor detail of being at Disney October 18!


----------



## TinksThree

*It's game day at The Rock!  Crossing fingers for a better year!!!

My weekends have suddenly become crazy.  With DD being senior she is keeping me busy...along with everything else!  But maybe if a meet is scheduled it can fit in somewhere!*


----------



## SKTiger

It's almost time to head back down to the Rock! Anyone risking the rain for tailgating?


----------



## TinksThree

SKTiger said:


> It's almost time to head back down to the Rock! Anyone risking the rain for tailgating?



*Maybe the rain won't be too bad.  We can't make this game due to DD's band competition today.  Hopefully today is the day for a win though!!*


----------



## pigget74

The Rock was rather depressing today.  We got there about 11:30 and could not stay for the game.  Due to a swim meet today I gave away all my tickets and then the meet was cancelled.  Anyway... SMTT!


----------



## SKTiger

My other half declared we won't be making anymore trips to the Rock this season. I hope he just needs a break. Luckily, we have a Disney trip before the next home game.


----------



## TinksThree

pigget74 said:


> The Rock was rather depressing today.  We got there about 11:30 and could not stay for the game.  Due to a swim meet today I gave away all my tickets and then the meet was cancelled.  Anyway... SMTT!





SKTiger said:


> My other half declared we won't be making anymore trips to the Rock this season. I hope he just needs a break. Luckily, we have a Disney trip before the next home game.



*I heard the atmosphere was less than stellar.  I am so afraid what is going to happen before it gets better! My dad has sworn off returning (he has been back and forth since Bower was sent packing...) and I think my DH won't be far behind.  But we plan to be there for a couple more games!*


----------



## saintstickets

TinksThree said:


> I heard the atmosphere was less than stellar.  I am so afraid what is going to happen before it gets better! My dad has sworn off returning (he has been back and forth since Bower was sent packing...) and I think my DH won't be far behind.  But we plan to be there for a couple more games!



I'm with your dad.  We have 4 season tickets on the 50 yard line and I haven't been at all this year OR last year!!  We won't make it for homecoming on 10/26 either because WE WILL BE IN WDW!!!


----------



## TinksThree

saintstickets said:


> I'm with your dad.  We have 4 season tickets on the 50 yard line and I haven't been at all this year OR last year!!  We won't make it for homecoming on 10/26 either because WE WILL BE IN WDW!!!



*WDW will definitely win out!  Plus it is Food and Wine!!    We went to the first game fiasco of 2012 and 2013...the only reason I will go to homecoming or the game on 11.23 is due to Madison being a senior and they have senior activities for recruiting.  Otherwise...it is so depressing! *


----------



## saintstickets

No activity here for a while.  Anyone interested in a meetup?  Yes?  No?  Hattiesburg?  Gulf Coast?  Jackson?


----------



## janelc

We would love to have another meet up in Hattiesburg or Coast. Just keep us posted.


----------



## saintstickets

Let's try this again...can we get enough people interested in meetup one Saturday?  It doesn't matter where to me.  March 29th is out for me personally and I assume April 12th and 19th are out since those are Palm Sunday and Easter weekends.  May 11th is Mother's Day.  Any suggestions as to when and where?


----------



## ToddyLu

How about the 15th??  I am game for a meet in the next couple of weeks.  I liked meeting in Hattiesburg actually.  That why folks from Jackson could come if they are interested.


----------



## saintstickets

15th works for me....anyone else?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## ToddyLu

I am game....any one else?


----------



## saintstickets

Doesn't look promising Lu


----------



## RobertLC

We won't be able to make it, previous plans. Maybe some other time.


----------



## SKTiger

Just restumbled across this. I'm game for Hattie!


----------



## saintstickets

Anyone wish to make a date suggestion to try for a meet-up?  Even if it's only 3 or 4 of us, I'll come.


----------



## TinksThree

*I'd love to join in depending on the date!  We are gearing up for graduation so some weekends are pretty booked!  Hopefully if a date is settled on it can work into my schedule!*


----------



## saintstickets

Anyone have a date in mind for a meet up Saturday?  

April 5th
April 12th - Palm Sunday weekend or will anyone be doing last minute tax return preparation?
April 19th is out since this is Easter weekend.
April 26th
May 3rd
May 10th - getting too close to graduation now?


----------



## coneygoil

Where do yall meet up at? I'm in Picayune and will go as far as Hattiesburg or Gulfport for a meet.


----------



## saintstickets

coneygoil said:


> Where do yall meet up at? I'm in Picayune and will go as far as Hattiesburg or Gulfport for a meet.


The one time we have met that I attended was here in Hattiesburg.  I believe others on the coast have met down there as well.

Anyone up for a meet?


----------



## Rhongepooh

saintstickets said:


> Doesn't look promising Lu


I'm up for one and Hattiesburg would be great!


----------



## saintstickets

Rhongepooh said:


> I'm up for one and Hattiesburg would be great!



Yea!!  Any suggestions for a date to meet?


----------



## mjperry

Saturday May 24 at longhorn in Hattiesburg?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RobertLC

That's the day before we leave for our WDW trip, won't be able to make it.


----------



## mjperry

What about the Saturday before?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## saintstickets

Saturday - May 17 works for me.  Anyone else?  Graduation going to interfere?


----------



## mjperry

Works for me

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RobertLC

We might be able to make it. Where?

Can I suggest Plaid Rhino? Has a game room with free arcade games for the kids.


----------



## mjperry

Have been in the Rhino in a while, but it's a good place.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## saintstickets

Looks good to me.  Now we need to spread the word!


----------



## Bee2u

Saturday, May17th sounds great to me! I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## ToddyLu

I will do my best to be there...so far 5/17 is a go.  We get back on 5/9 ...Will see if my Mom wants to join us again.


----------



## ToddyLu

If anyone on the Coast is concerned about driving and would like to join in the fun, I am more than willing to pick you up.  If my Mom goes I will have room for three in my car.  We could meet somewhere near 1-10 and Hwy 49 going north 

And yes, I am a mature driver of 45 years, the car is a caddy SRX...so I will have a little room and.....Bose speakers for the park music to enjoy en route.


----------



## ToddyLu

What time?


----------



## saintstickets

ToddyLu said:


> What time?


Any time is fine with me since we are local so those that are driving in, what is better for y'all?


----------



## ToddyLu

Lunch is good for me...but I know that some folks have more to do then...so I will let you guys decide.


----------



## eyor44

Thanks for the PM and invite but I am working a festival that weekend on the Coast. I would love to attend but trying to drum up more business for Disney.


----------



## TinksThree

*I planned on coming to the meet and Madison was coming along, Keith was on the fence.  But then we finalized Madison's graduation party and the date set is for that night (it is tied with others in her class) so now it is all up in air. Maybe I can swing it with it being lunch so I am tentatively marking the date!*


----------



## saintstickets

Is noon okay with everyone?


----------



## sunnylyn39402

I'm planning to attend.


----------



## Bee2u

noon sounds good to me!


----------



## Rhongepooh

Bee2u said:


> noon sounds good to me!




I'd love to.ill have to make sure i don't have a graduation.


----------



## ToddyLu

Count me in....


----------



## TinksThree

*Just sent you a PM saints tickets!  But I hope to make it!  Hopefully my crazy schedule can fit this in as well!!*


----------



## RobertLC

I and the kids should be there. My wife has an event at work she has to be at unless it rains in which case she'll come with us.


----------



## cinder4066

Sorry just saw this now, i have plans this wk but maybe another.. What do you guys do during meets?


----------



## saintstickets

Just a reminder that we will have our Mississippi DISmeet this Saturday (5/17) at The Plaid Rhino in Hattiesburg at noon.  Hope everyone can make it!!




cinder4066 said:


> Sorry just saw this now, i have plans this wk but maybe another.. What do you guys do during meets?


It's mainly a meet-and-greet of people that share the same fondness of Disney World.  We swap "war" stories, tell of recent or upcoming trips and share tips on how to get the best deal, where to find this and have you tried that type of stuff.  We don't meet often but I hope you'll be able to attend one in the future.


----------



## ToddyLu

See ya'll there!!


----------



## saintstickets

Directions to the Plaid Rhino - 

Take US 98 West (Hardy St).  Cross over Interstate 59.  Take next right on N. Westover Drive turning between a Texaco station and the MicroTel Inn.  Take the first right turning between the Texaco station and Wendy's.  The Plaid Rhino is immediately behind Wendy's on the left.  There is construction of a new hotel behind the Plaid Rhino.  Just past the Plaid Rhino is the Hampton Inn, Outback and Hooter's all on the right.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## RobertLC

Whoever gets there first, be sure and tell the hostess that others looking for the Disney group will be coming in.


----------



## RobertLC

Good meet-up today and good WDW conversation!


----------



## saintstickets

Nice meet up on Saturday in Hattiesburg.  What we lacked in numbers was made up in Disney enthusiasm!  We found out that all of us were going to WDW within about a 3 week time span so we'll wave at each other as we pass by on I-10!!  Here we are....




From left to right are janelc, RobertLC, saintstickets DW, saintstickets, sunnylyn39402 & Bee2u.  The two munchkins in the front are DD1 and DD2 of janelc & RobertLC.  My have they grown since our meetup last year!!


----------



## ToddyLu

Great pic...I so hate I missed the fun!!  There is always next time.


----------



## saintstickets

ToddyLu said:


> Great pic...I so hate I missed the fun!!  There is always next time.


We missed you and your mom being there!  Sure hope we can do this again soon.

Based on your countdown ticker in your signature it looks like we will miss each other again in the fall.


----------



## shesesewsall

Hey guys, DH, Dragon1165 and I are also from Biloxi.  We would have LOVED to do this--unfortunately, I'm just now seeing it.  If y'all do another of these.  Please be sure to contact us!

Will subscribe to this thread in hopes that you'll be planning another one!


----------



## saintstickets

shesesewsall said:


> Hey guys, DH, Dragon1165 and I are also from Biloxi.  We would have LOVED to do this--unfortunately, I'm just now seeing it.  If y'all do another of these.  Please be sure to contact us!
> 
> Will subscribe to this thread in hopes that you'll be planning another one!


Glad you are subbed in so you can know of the next meet up.  Sorry you were not there.  DW and I would have loved to hear about your DCL trip.  We are going for the first time this fall.


----------



## saxman

Thanks for the invitation to this thread saintstickets. I would love to see you guys at a meet.  But I'll have to try and coax you guys a little farther north.  I can practically see the TN line from my front porch.


----------



## saintstickets

saxman said:


> Thanks for the invitation to this thread saintstickets. I would love to see you guys at a meet.  But I'll have to try and coax you guys a little farther north.  I can practically see the TN line from my front porch.


That'll work saxman...I can drive across the State line to Selmer, TN and see where my great-grandfather was born!


----------



## RobertLC

Hope everyone's recent trips went well. 

Ours was good. Will have to fill y'all in on what happened on our trip. 

It made me come up with the idea that if you don't end up in the hospital when your WDW trip is over, you're not doing it right!


----------



## mindymouse1

I would like to attend the next one if possible also


----------



## LuckyBelle81

Just now seeing this thread. I'm in McComb. Would love info on any planned meetups!


----------



## RobertLC

A meetup would be cool sometime. We're 24 days away from going back "home", so any meetup would have to happen after first of April.

Also, I've started a WDW podcast and my wife, Jane, has started a Disney Internet radio station. PM me for details as I don't know if I can post them on here.


----------



## saintstickets

RobertLC said:


> A meetup would be cool sometime. We're 24 days away from going back "home", so any meetup would have to happen after first of April.
> 
> Also, I've started a WDW podcast and my wife, Jane, has started a Disney Internet radio station. PM me for details as I don't know if I can post them on here.



Great to hear Robert!  You will be returning shortly before we leave to go to WDW.  I've really enjoyed the two meetups we had in Hattiesburg and would look forward to another!


----------

